# This is beginning to drag a little..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Still no power as of 09/18 pm but We're coping nicely.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon, your too funny.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahahaha! You ARE coping nicely. And what kind of "hat batteries" do you have that last for a week?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you're reading up about macro photography??? guess one can never know enough.  nice hat!

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There really is no dark matter in the universe. It's duct tape that holds the space time fabric together.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

sandollr said:


> Hahahaha! You ARE coping nicely. And what kind of "hat batteries" do you have that last for a week?


I've had this LED maglite for about 6 months. I've used it for a lot of light painting and now read several books with it and it's still on the original pair of AA batteries and bright as day one. I have a twin D cell LED maglite that's also still on it's original pair of batteries and it's been used a lot too.. These LED maglight are ECXELLENT flashlights, they must last 10x as long as a regular light on the same batteries. After the storm, I'm replacing all the bulbs in my other maglights with LED replacements (have one in each car). After this storms experience, I'll never have another incandescent flashlight.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That's good to know about the LED bulbs. Believe I'll switch mine out too.
(I carry one of the great big Maglites under the seat of my car as a weapon.)


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very cool Arlon. I agree with you 100% that this is getting a little old now. We too are still without electricity. I do have a small generator now that we got from a friend when his power came back on. It's definitely better than nothing and I am finally able to see something on tv and the internet. We are so dependent on electricity it's pretty scarey not having it. Hopefully ours will be on again between now and Monday afternoon. That is what they are saying anyway. All food in the fridge and freezer is long gone, spoiled, and thrown away. Living on snacks and restaurant food for a few more days. We are extremely lucky and thankful that we were spared some of the heartbreak that many thousands will now have to go through. I have not worked because our plant was still without power too. It finally came on there a few hours ago so we will be back up and running again shortly. I am glad we all made it out with the things most important...our lives. Our boat was unharmed as well although I don't know when it will ever get to see the bays again Later folks. All is well. My wife just brought me some tacos!
james


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I see, according to Centerpoint Energy, that my zip code (77069) will NOT have electricity until AFTER Sept. 25. We are packed and ready to go...but...don't want to trek 1200 miles and find the house in the dark. We missed the storm and its mess...but we still want to be HOME! Hope you all are in a better zip code and get power long before we head South. Rich


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice hat... although I do believe that might classify as a ******* moment right there.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Our electricity finally came back on!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, we got a call this morning too! Yea...heading back tomorrow. Rich


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cool light


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine will supposedly be back by Thursday. I sure hope that is an accurate forecast!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We may still be another week or two. When I drove in to work this morning (monday) there was no residential area power at all between the tollroad/I10 west area and the Galleria. I was surprised to see that big of an area still out of power. We did see a Center point pick-up truck on our street last friday but that's the only thing power related I've seen since Ike blew through.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Better than reading by candle light, that's for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

They told us Thursday..but we were back up Saturday evening. Hope that works the same way for you. My son and daughter are still without power up here near Champions. 

Incidentally, Sue and I saw a hundred or more power company trucks heading out of town to return to points North on route 59 today. Some were in convoys of twenty or more vehicles. I hope they saved enough crews to get all of you guys/gals up soon. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We just got power back last night! 

YEA, I am done with pop-tarts and peanut butter/jelly sandwiches for awhile. 

I was starting to adapt to the "camp" mode but the other half was getting tired of turning socks/underwear inside out to get two wearings out of them.. Girls..


----------

